# Vintage Refrigerator: help with electrical wiring



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, repectfully; concerned only for your safety; if you don't know how to check for 'hot' do you think you should be splicing wires? there's a certain skill set involved here.


----------



## pokey (Nov 24, 2011)

I would not splice wires in the back of the unit. you can find where the old wires land and maybe replace from there. you may have to expose some innards to determine. just splicing exposed wires in back does not sound like a good idea


----------



## shocked (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for your replies!
I get it. That's why I have not completed or taken the "risk" at adding a new power cord, and am asking for assistance.

FYI, there is no longer a power cord for this second set of electrical needs. It was fried. Brittle, broken, cracked, exposed internal wiring. Fried. I cut it off to reveal that there is no colored sheathing inside this power cord to determine what wire is what. Make sense?

I have a new power cord ready to splice into these exposed wires, but I don't know which wires are hot or not because there is no color coding on the internal wire sheathing.

Again, thanks for the concern and safety measures. Very respectful and appreciated! I get it.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

The identified conductor [lettering/ribbed] on power cords is the neutral. when stripping wires do not cut-inadvertantly-any of the strands. that would change the wire size.


----------



## shocked (Dec 3, 2011)

Jacques said:


> The identified conductor [lettering/ribbed] on power cords is the neutral. when stripping wires do not cut-inadvertantly-any of the strands. that would change the wire size.


Jacques, I get that and have used printing, color strip and ribbing for that identification before. This cord has nothing but two wires, no sheathing, no color, just two wires twisted inside with twine.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

That is old. early 50's? any id #'s?. if you check [ohmmeter] which one goes to thermostat and then to comp-that's prob line side..if i were you i'd contact people who restore these old appl-internet chat rooms? see what they have to say re; re-wiring..


----------

